# Camping with a wood stove



## legrandice (Feb 24, 2013)

The wife and just did an overnight Dogsledding trip as part of our vacation.  She does not do well in the cold....so this was a good introduction to winter camping.   Temp was 10 at noon and dropped.  Wind was 20 to 30.  After the tent was setup and the stove was going maintained 60 inside.   Toasty warm. We both were too hot sleeping at night.  This was a guided trip...if i want to camp with the wife in the winter i am going to have to find one of these!


----------



## Mr A (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks a good way to get yourself barbecued. I never have seen those, I'm just a summer camper. I had no idea there are tents made for this sort of thing.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like the set of a Civil War movie.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 24, 2013)

That definitely looks like it would be too warm. Sounds like fun though!


----------



## billb3 (Feb 24, 2013)

You're gonna need a bigger tent


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 24, 2013)

My wife wont stay in that hotel. She much prefers a tropical vacation in winter. With a bigger room.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 25, 2013)

I love winter camping.....makes the wife pull in a little closer.....giving me an excuse to......you get the point!!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I love winter camping.....makes the wife pull in a little closer.....giving me an excuse to......you get the point!!


I guess one benefit would be after a day or two it makes you appreciate the warm comfortable bed you left behind at home. Not to mention the local hungry predator population.


----------



## legrandice (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I love winter camping.....makes the wife pull in a little closer.....giving me an excuse to......you get the point!!


 
That was my thought too...but the wife was buried in her mummy bag and not coming out for anything.


The surprising thing is how warm we both were during the night.  With the fire going...the tent was downright hot!  Even with the wind blowing I was sleeping on top of my sleeping bag.  These tents were and are used by pioneers in Alaska.  They make double wall ones for the serious folks!


----------



## ScotO (Feb 25, 2013)

legrandice said:


> *That was my thought too...but the wife was buried in her mummy bag and not coming out for anything*.
> 
> 
> The surprising thing is how warm we both were during the night. With the fire going...the tent was downright hot! Even with the wind blowing I was sleeping on top of my sleeping bag. These tents were and are used by pioneers in Alaska. They make double wall ones for the serious folks!


That's why you only want to pack ONE SLEEPING BAG!! 

My one buddy (who passed away from cancer a couple years back) hunted in upper Montana every fall, they had a large tent like yours, with a pretty big woodstove in it.....he said it was amazing how comfortable it would be after a long day on the mountain......


----------



## legrandice (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> That's why you only want to pack ONE SLEEPING BAG!!


 
Great idea! Next time....


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2013)

You need to think Russian style. -15F, no problem, pass the antifreeze (aka vodka).


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2013)

That sleepin outside in the cold is fer you young fellers. Us er more seasoned folks will keep a eye on the brandy back at the cabin.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 27, 2013)

we use "mate-able" sleeping bags for couples camping in the cold weather. I have super actic mummy bag for solo stuff. I never had a stove in a tent before...i think hot cocoa from bedside is nice idea. look like fun times.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 27, 2013)

legrandice said:


> Great idea! Next time...double sleeping bag for two.


Long as  no one ate beans for lunch phew!


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 27, 2013)

My good buddy has a tent made for the small woodstove he has . . . this is my buddy who routinely helps me cut wood for a day or two and all he asks in return is a bit of apple or maple wood for smoking his meat (which he often shares with me), some short wood for his camp woodstove and some wood for our camping trips in the summer and fall.


----------

